# Greatest yield grow room



## suav3 (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi everybody im new here... stumbled upong this place while doing some research enough of this boring talk 

WELL im trying to go big or go home so i guess im going big and staying home lol.. well enough of the jokes... right now i just aquired two 600watt hps bulbs so i figured i might as well put them to use instead of just being envious of all your posts in your grow journals.. soOOooo the question of the day is...

HOW TO YIELD 5P's OR MORE...
-space consumption?
-what procedure would be needed to get such a heaven of green, i was thinking sog, scrog, or LST?
-how many plants would be needed?
-time frame 2 months?
-size of plants before flowering ?
-and how would i be able to share it with all of you


----------



## suav3 (Mar 23, 2009)

also i would like to do this organic not hydroponics...


----------



## bca21 (Mar 23, 2009)

You can do organic hydro lol... And it would be easier. Do a 100 site aero pvc vertical grow, you should be good


----------



## nexcare (Mar 23, 2009)

Greatest Yield Grow Room, with 1200 watts. HAHAHAHAHAHAHA

You would get 3 elbows, max, if you had your setup totally dialed in and were running CO2. Stick to the FAQs and worry about growing a few OZs first. I am running 1800 watts and CO2, and my goal is 3lbs. You want 5lbs+ with 1/2 the necessary lights?


----------



## suav3 (Mar 23, 2009)

bca21 said:


> You can do organic hydro lol... And it would be easier. Do a 100 site aero pvc vertical grow, you should be good


LOL i would love to do hydroponics bca21... BUT... im a amateur and dont want to mess up... but im definetly considering a vertical grow.. could you give me an example of a 100 site aero pvc... maybe i will do half and half while i get used to it.. hopefully by the end of this year i can go directly to hydroponics due to the fact whatever ive read hydroponics is the best way to go and by the way nice mustang i have a cobra also a 1988 320 torque stock of the line gotta love it ... i have nothing but older men complimenting on my car hahhaha im a young lad so its always a shock to them


----------



## suav3 (Mar 23, 2009)

nexcare said:


> Greatest Yield Grow Room, with 1200 watts. HAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> You would get 3 elbows, max, if you had your setup totally dialed in and were running CO2. Stick to the FAQs and worry about growing a few OZs first. I am running 1800 watts and CO2, and my goal is 3lbs. You want 5lbs+ with 1/2 the necessary lights?


LOL nexcare this is me  i know i know

what do you mean by "3 elbows" ? and also the fact of being dialed in ? what kind of lights are your running 3 600watts ? and how many weeks until you yield ?


----------



## bossman88188 (Mar 23, 2009)

Wow set those goals high enough. Your gunna set yourself up for dissapointment man start small so the learnig curves dont cost you so much.
I have lost alot of money trying new things making mistakes setting high goals etc. It is worth the time to learn so take the time and you will love it. Good luck


----------



## nexcare (Mar 23, 2009)

suav3 said:


> LOL nexcare this is me  i know i know
> 
> what do you mean by "3 elbows" ? and also the fact of being dialed in ? what kind of lights are your running 3 600watts ? and how many weeks until you yield ?


If you dont know what "elbows" are, I am not sure how you are going to get rid of "pounds" of MJ... 

Dialed in...as in, efficiently running a great grow operation, with experience/results to prove the current op conditions are maximized.

For veg: 1 1000 HPS, 2 x 400 MH, and sometimes an aditional 400 MH on cool days.
Flower: 1 1000 HPS, 2 x 400 MH

My LA Cons finish in about 2 months. Indicas finish quick.


----------



## puffpuffPASSEDOUT (Mar 23, 2009)

suav3 said:


> Hi everybody im new here... stumbled upong this place while doing some research enough of this boring talk
> 
> WELL im trying to go big or go home so i guess im going big and staying home lol.. well enough of the jokes... right now i just aquired two 600watt hps bulbs so i figured i might as well put them to use instead of just being envious of all your posts in your grow journals.. soOOooo the question of the day is...
> 
> ...


if you want to get 5 lbs from an idoor grow heres what your basically going to need...

4000 watts hps (this is for the flowering room)

2 (maybe 3) 600 watt mh lights (veg room)


The flower room is probably going to need to be a verticle setup. Im thinking 10x16. Hydro would be the best but it could be done with a soil grow.

And then your going to need to know how to lollipop your plants, and all the other tricks to get the most yeild out of your plants.


If you dont have ATLEAST 5,000 to drop on the setup than forget about it. If i were you id start with a closet grow, prob 2 600 watt hps for flower (or maybe run 2 1000 watters if you have the space). with 2 600 watt light you could get a pound every 8 or so weeks. That should be plenty, unless you plan on becoming a massive drug dealer (which youll prob get caught because your new to the game)


----------



## suav3 (Mar 23, 2009)

bossman88188 said:


> Wow set those goals high enough. Your gunna set yourself up for dissapointment man start small so the learnig curves dont cost you so much.
> I have lost alot of money trying new things making mistakes setting high goals etc. It is worth the time to learn so take the time and you will love it. Good luck


thanks for looking out... well with out experience ill never know.. and i were to pull this off i would definetly see some set backs along the way but thats expected even with a smaller grow.. all im saying is that ive been readinge everyones grow journals at least 1-2 a day and i think its not as hard as it makes it seem... i think 5lbs is pushing it also thanks for your input.. ill prolly lower my standards to two to start off... thanks again


----------



## suav3 (Mar 23, 2009)

nexcare said:


> If you dont know what "elbows" are, I am not sure how you are going to get rid of "pounds" of MJ...
> 
> Dialed in...as in, efficiently running a great grow operation, with experience/results to prove the current op conditions are maximized.
> 
> ...


hhahah well dont think ill be growing to sell to be honest... not really into that scene... more of like a hobby and put away for stock... alot of my friends smoke we could go through a whole pound a week..

but your light system sounds pretty grand... your pushing almost 2k in every room.. i was thinking veg didnt need too much light ? and how big are your sooms by feet ?


----------



## suav3 (Mar 23, 2009)

puffpuffPASSEDOUT said:


> if you want to get 5 lbs from an idoor grow heres what your basically going to need...
> 
> 4000 watts hps (this is for the flowering room)
> 
> ...


kiss-assthank you for that valuable info... i was reading on one mans grow journal he just had flowering stages each stage 4x4 with about 25-26 plants... the 2 - 4x4 spaces were covered with only one 1k hps light so in total he only had 2 1k lights in his flowering room coering almost 100 plants... iam definetly considering a vertical type stadium or octagon possibly... ive seen one man handle 89 plants in a 5x5 radius... he even said it can be done with soil...

5000 is not the issue its just space...i definetly am going to be doing sog to get the best yield in the quickest time for my plants to get that lollipop look also... thanks for the great info... ive decided to try for 2-3 now every two months... thanks for helping me get in perspective hopefully i can hit 5 very soon...

how many lights is considered safe to run in a house and take note i live in canada


----------



## suav3 (Mar 24, 2009)

and other good info available on this site??


----------



## puffpuffPASSEDOUT (Mar 24, 2009)

i use google for my info.. sometimes it directs me to this site.

Do some research man. Alot of what your asking is easily found and most people dont like repeating themselves over and over again to newbie growers (sorry man)

Growing indoors is alot harder than growing outdoors..Also theres a better chance of you getting caught. Thats about all i can say right now


----------



## suav3 (Mar 24, 2009)

i hear you on that one... but anyone know how mant watts i can pump out without the man catching notice ??


----------



## puffpuffPASSEDOUT (Mar 24, 2009)

i would say 1000 watts is safe but you also have to factor in the fans etc... If you do hydro thats just more electric your using.

in the future i plan on doing an 8x8 verticle grow room with 2400-2600 watts. im looking at 3200 watts total with all the equip. ..I wont be wasting electric in my house so i can keep the electric down. ...The key is to never tell anyone about your grow, and to all ways pay your electric bills etc..

If your smart you should be able to harvest 1 pound every 2 months without any "heat". ..I can not stress enough how important it is to not tell ANYONE about your grow. not even your mother.


----------



## suav3 (Mar 24, 2009)

puffpuffPASSEDOUT said:


> i would say 1000 watts is safe but you also have to factor in the fans etc... If you do hydro thats just more electric your using.
> 
> in the future i plan on doing an 8x8 verticle grow room with 2400-2600 watts. im looking at 3200 watts total with all the equip. ..I wont be wasting electric in my house so i can keep the electric down. ...The key is to never tell anyone about your grow, and to all ways pay your electric bills etc..
> 
> If your smart you should be able to harvest 1 pound every 2 months without any "heat". ..I can not stress enough how important it is to not tell ANYONE about your grow. not even your mother.


are you currently running hydro? and ive read that i can yield about 2-3 pounds just of 16-17 plants with one 1K light and this is only in a 4x4 room with just a light and fan... im guessing since the room is so small he didnt need any dehumidifer or anything else to sustain it. 

after hearing that i was so happy.. but no veg time just straight clone and flower.. i would expect to atleast let the clones veg for 7-14 days for them to grow roots in the rockwool... 

do you think this is possible ?? and what kind of grow are you doing right now? sorry for all the questions just try ing to get welll informed before i set this up


----------



## puffpuffPASSEDOUT (Mar 24, 2009)

ill be honest im not growing indoors. im vegging 3 mothers and planting 25+ clones outdoors in may.

But i have done ALOT of research about verticle grows and growing indoors. 

Basic principle i understand is 1 pound per 1000 watts of light. 3 pounds from 1000 watts is far fetched, especially if your new to the game.

use your 2 600 watt hps in a cool tube verticle set up (4x4 should be ok) you could prob grow 16 plants if your crafty. if your lucky and dont make mistakes you could get 2 pounds.


----------



## puffpuffPASSEDOUT (Mar 24, 2009)

heres a good read for you on verticle growing...

http://forums.cannabisculture.com/forums/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1286588&fpart=1


----------



## Spazzy (Mar 24, 2009)

I have 32 plants under 2 600watt bulbs.....I have gotten over a pound a light, which you should get, using CO2. Basically it works out to an oz a plant. 16 plants per 4x4 with that light.works for me except this grow ive been getting high humidity lvls due to some bullshit I have to fix.

Also find a strain that has a high yield, another important factor in yield amounts


----------



## suav3 (Mar 24, 2009)

Spazzy said:


> I have 32 plants under 2 600watt bulbs.....I have gotten over a pound a light, which you should get, using CO2. Basically it works out to an oz a plant. 16 plants per 4x4 with that light.works for me except this grow ive been getting high humidity lvls due to some bullshit I have to fix.
> 
> Also find a strain that has a high yield, another important factor in yield amounts


thanks for that info... sounds like a nice setup.. you think if you had a 1k it would do the same job ?? and im guessing your running indica strains to be running all those plants in one spot ? and is that a soil or hydroponic set up ??


----------



## DaGambler (Mar 25, 2009)

FloJo has a nice vertical setup using 2400 watts i beleive (4) 600w hps and some hygroton hydroponics...

raiderman always has (2) 600w separate flowering chamber grow rooms using a soil-less medium if you're looking for flat technique.

(Both have journals.)

and, ya, i'd say a lb. per 600w is very good. ur doing alright as long as you get that much under a 1000w, with 2 lbs. considered dialed-in.
.


----------



## M Blaze (Mar 25, 2009)

Check out any of my grows and you will see my methods and how I grow my HUGE plants.


----------



## GrowTech (Mar 25, 2009)

nexcare said:


> If you dont know what "elbows" are, I am not sure how you are going to get rid of "pounds" of MJ...


Not everyone is hip to slang bud. I was moving pounds long before I heard the term 'elbows' -- Remember, not everyone here watches MTV, or listens to Lil Wayne.


----------



## Spazzy (Mar 25, 2009)

suav3 said:


> thanks for that info... sounds like a nice setup.. you think if you had a 1k it would do the same job ?? and im guessing your running indica strains to be running all those plants in one spot ? and is that a soil or hydroponic set up ??


Well actually the 2 600watts cover the area better due to the 2 point sources, they are less in electricity and emit way less heat so i can get super close to the plants (1 foot) its ideal for my room. Yes its a pure NL strain, its a SOG set up on 2 4x4 trays. And hydro all the wayy


----------



## suav3 (Mar 26, 2009)

DaGambler said:


> FloJo has a nice vertical setup using 2400 watts i beleive (4) 600w hps and some hygroton hydroponics...
> 
> raiderman always has (2) 600w separate flowering chamber grow rooms using a soil-less medium if you're looking for flat technique.
> 
> ...


Thanks alot gambler, but im trying to perfect a soil operation first, before i jump in to hydroponics... i know it would be better to start of hydroponics if i was thinking in such a manner.. but im also trying to conserve on my electricity also and hydropoincs would jus add to the problem at this point..


----------



## suav3 (Mar 26, 2009)

M Blaze said:


> Check out any of my grows and you will see my methods and how I grow my HUGE plants.


all i have to say is we should call you jack with your giant size bean stalks hahahha


----------



## suav3 (Mar 26, 2009)

GrowTech said:


> Not everyone is hip to slang bud. I was moving pounds long before I heard the term 'elbows' -- Remember, not everyone here watches MTV, or listens to Lil Wayne.


LOL you got it on point.. what the fuck is elbows... thats exactly whay i would say to someone if there asked me that lol id be like get the fuck outta here with your elbows


----------



## suav3 (Mar 26, 2009)

Spazzy said:


> Well actually the 2 600watts cover the area better due to the 2 point sources, they are less in electricity and emit way less heat so i can get super close to the plants (1 foot) its ideal for my room. Yes its a pure NL strain, its a SOG set up on 2 4x4 trays. And hydro all the wayy


yeah i hear hydro produces wayy more in a limited amount of time.. whats your take on hyrdo and soil ? but i definetly need to start getting on building this room and putting pics up now enough of this childs play talk


----------



## zeke907 (Mar 26, 2009)

GrowTech said:


> Not everyone is hip to slang bud. I was moving pounds long before I heard the term 'elbows' -- Remember, not everyone here watches MTV, or listens to Lil Wayne.


 
Elbows is actually a very old vernacular. My pops used to call pounds elbows. I guess you could say it's slang, I consider it more of an abbreviation. Kinda like LBS for pounds, kinda sounds like elbow ya know.


----------



## UserFriendly (Mar 26, 2009)

http://icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=7366


----------



## GrowTech (Mar 26, 2009)

zeke907 said:


> Elbows is actually a very old vernacular. My pops used to call pounds elbows. I guess you could say it's slang, I consider it more of an abbreviation. Kinda like LBS for pounds, kinda sounds like elbow ya know.


elbows and pounds takes the exact same amount of effort to type, pounds takes less effort to say... i'll stick to english if ya get what i mean


----------



## boston george 54 (Mar 26, 2009)

vert is not worth it for personal grows in my oppion
just got done whith one net me 2.2 elbows (LOL)
1 lb per 600 is not that far off

i put 6-10 depending on size but find 16 to be best but still do 6-10 to keep # down 
i pull atleast 1 lb each 600 every grow i have every done in cludeding my first 

cheak out this thred and relize heath is one of the greats but see what 2-3 600 can do.then estmate you can do half of what he does lol
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/101347-critical-mass-tree-grow-x.html
on post 13 he has pics of a 2 light setup where he pulled 4 elbows whitch is 1 more then the best 2 lightgrow i ever had and damm near double my avg and i have been growing a good # of years




and to who ever makes a post like this

For veg: 1 1000 HPS, 2 x 400 MH, and sometimes an aditional 400 MH on cool days.
Flower: 1 1000 HPS, 2 x 400 MH

do not listen to them 
veg uder a 400 mh at most unless you have 7-8k of flowerthen you may need 2 400 


plan tp spend lowside 2 grand on a killer set up 

best to stick to your 600s you have some panda film and a carbon filter for a couple grows then look to go big


----------



## Mr. (Mar 26, 2009)

I would take their advice of starting small and increasing your operation according to the amount of knowledge gained. Kinda like building houses evenly on property in the game Monopoly


----------



## zeke907 (Mar 26, 2009)

GrowTech said:


> elbows and pounds takes the exact same amount of effort to type, pounds takes less effort to say... i'll stick to english if ya get what i mean


I totally agree my man. I guess for those who wanted to speak more discreetly about a transaction or whatever, maybe on the phone or in a public meeting place. Who knows. Just trying to clarify ya dig. But I feel ya.


----------



## suav3 (Mar 27, 2009)

UserFriendly said:


> http://icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=7366


THANK YOUU... that was very informative... im thinking of jumping straight too hydroponics now... and just forgeting about soil.. but to be honest i do not have that much space right now im thinking of just running a closet grow for the timebeing


----------



## suav3 (Mar 27, 2009)

boston george 54 said:


> vert is not worth it for personal grows in my oppion
> just got done whith one net me 2.2 elbows (LOL)
> 1 lb per 600 is not that far off
> 
> ...


thanks for the useful information... what kinda of strains are you running.. and if i were to blow 2k on a nice set up what would i need exactly ?? is there any threads on how to build a room from the ground up from material- to finish ?? something not too far fetched just simple..


----------



## suav3 (Mar 27, 2009)

also boston are you running a vert ?? or just a flat grow ?? i would figure a vert would be the best suggestion due to the easy temperatures you can maintain


----------



## suav3 (Mar 27, 2009)

im planning on ditching my two 600watt set up and purchase this

1000W HPS bulb, ballast, reflector, cool max tube 
2 - 400W MH bulbs, reflector box, ballast 
396 CFM inline fan 
1 Fluorescent light 
150 CFM squirrel cage fan 
Hydroton clay pellets 50L bag 
3 water pumps 
3 air pumps 
nutrients/hormone solution 
extension cords 
3 in 1 trimeter 
ducting for both fans 
timers 
Thermometer 
mylar

only $550 you think its worth it ?? i have no use for the hydro equipment prolly just use it in another grow once i perfect the soil


----------



## DaGambler (Mar 27, 2009)

if u already got (2) 600w hps then stop fuggin around and use them 

and get (3) 4 ft. 2 bulb flourescent fixtures with 6400kelvin bulbs for some seed/clone/veg action.

nuff siad. sia.
.


----------



## M Blaze (Mar 27, 2009)

DaGambler said:


> if u already got (2) 600w hps then stop fuggin around and use them


 
Exactly^^^^


----------



## randk21 (Mar 31, 2009)

whers the pics of the room? lol
might aswell start with what you have and learn from the mistakes your going to make.


----------



## suav3 (Apr 4, 2009)

anyone know where i can get some cirtical mass seeds ? seems everywhere is sold out


----------



## headbandrocker (Apr 8, 2009)

anyone have any diy vert grow room links?


----------



## BUBBLEBERRY (Apr 8, 2009)

You got alot of input here man. Buy the growlab 145l hang the two 600 hps buy some fox farm soil advanced nutrients 3 part with carbo load a LIL superthrive use the grow chart from advanced nutrients 20 five gallon pots try for 4oz per plant the people that use all these fancy things spend all this money and talk about a pound per light you can get 2.5 pounds per light get a good ph ec pen one day water with nutrients next day plain water it's very simple just keep the air flow good with plenty of circulation lights air cooled keeps them lower to the plants it's not that hard to grow


----------



## OregonMeds (Apr 8, 2009)

You want more yield, add more lights don't replace lights.


----------



## SYROUS (Apr 9, 2009)

youll get 3 brother im running 2k in a room, 600 girls 18" tall im gonna get 5 or 6 fuck em all 4k my nuts optimal conditions with Co2 will speak for itself and some flat white paint,i dont even have reflectors i have pics somewhere here and ill post my finished ill get 5 for sure


----------



## DaGambler (Apr 10, 2009)

SYROUS said:


> youll get 3 brother im running 2k in a room, 600 girls 18" tall im gonna get 5 or 6 fuck em all 4k my nuts optimal conditions with Co2 will speak for itself and some flat white paint,i dont even have reflectors i have pics somewhere here and ill post my finished ill get 5 for sure


if ur saying you'll get 5 lbs. from 2k in a room... you'd better take pictures... or someone might not believe you 

the co2 makes it more plausible... but if you actually pull that... then i'll want to discuss ur methods  

(EDIT: if ur actually running 600 plants under those two lights... that would also be a step in the right direction... though for the sake of Federal Mandatory minimums, brotha, i'd knock it down to 499 or less !!)
.


----------



## humble learner (Apr 10, 2009)

all you people with high hopes and no experience are setting yourselfs up for disappointment. BUY MORE LIGHTS AND GET SOME EXPERIENCE TO GET 5 LB HARVEST.


----------



## suav3 (Apr 12, 2009)

BUBBLEBERRY said:


> You got alot of input here man. Buy the growlab 145l hang the two 600 hps buy some fox farm soil advanced nutrients 3 part with carbo load a LIL superthrive use the grow chart from advanced nutrients 20 five gallon pots try for 4oz per plant the people that use all these fancy things spend all this money and talk about a pound per light you can get 2.5 pounds per light get a good ph ec pen one day water with nutrients next day plain water it's very simple just keep the air flow good with plenty of circulation lights air cooled keeps them lower to the plants it's not that hard to grow


Thanks thats really appreciative..i gues the only thing to do is make sure i get some high yielding plants.. so are you saying 10 plants under each light would be good ?




SYROUS said:


> youll get 3 brother im running 2k in a room, 600 girls 18" tall im gonna get 5 or 6 fuck em all 4k my nuts optimal conditions with Co2 will speak for itself and some flat white paint,i dont even have reflectors i have pics somewhere here and ill post my finished ill get 5 for sure


thanks for that... and are you running hydro or soil ? cause i cant imagine watering 600 plants


----------



## argiro5290 (Apr 12, 2009)

you should find heathmans setup which is also vertical. He was able to get over 700grams off a single 600 hps. There were about 80 plants i believe total


----------



## see more (May 22, 2009)

Here is one of the slickest set ups for low cost max yield! 5lbs plus

http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=57927&page=1&pp=15


----------



## decrim68 (May 22, 2009)

nexcare said:


> Greatest Yield Grow Room, with 1200 watts. HAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> You would get 3 elbows, max, if you had your setup totally dialed in and were running CO2. Stick to the FAQs and worry about growing a few OZs first. I am running 1800 watts and CO2, and my goal is 3lbs. You want 5lbs+ with 1/2 the necessary lights?


I dont understand why people keep saying this about the lights. I had never even heard of such a thing until I came across these type of forums. No disrespect meant, but it is nonsense in my opinion.

I have seen as much as 18 ounces from a single plant grown indoors with soil. Granted I vegged for 7-8 months with a 400 watt MH. Then flowered for another 2 months with a 400watt HPS.

But I routinely average 4 ounces per plant doing a typical grow. That is vegging clones for 3-4 weeks and then flowering for 8-9 weeks. And I use a 1000 watt and 2 400 watt HPS lights in a 8 foot by 6 foot flowering area. And I dont use CO2.

So I really dont understand where people are coming up with this light to weight ratio. I have been growing for 20 years and honestly have never heard of such a thing. After stumbling upon these forums here recently I just have to say that too many people truly over complicate this stuff and just regurge shit they hear instead of basing things on actual experience.

Again, no disrespect meant to anyone. Just calling it as I see it.


----------



## headbandrocker (May 23, 2009)

Not going to get 5 unles your using 5 lights or tons of veg.
I ran a stadium 83 site w 3 weeks of veg and got .5 Gpw 
Full on vert will be eaqually cheap and mofe effecient,search duckheads vert diy
He pulls 8 lbs i think of 3 x 1k,and the oct he built cost 8o bux.
Good luck


----------



## OregonMeds (May 28, 2009)

Greatest yield grow room I've seen so far: (Nearly impossible for less than the best growers, and expensive to setup and run) I say nearly only because who knows, anything is possible. Pigs might fly some day if they evolve wings.


----------



## M Blaze (May 28, 2009)

OregonMeds said:


> Greatest yield grow room I've seen so far: (Nearly impossible for less than the best growers, and expensive to setup and run) I say nearly only because who knows, anything is possible. Pigs might fly some day if they evolve wings.


How many lights were in that room? How many plants and what was the end yield? 

I cant find that thread anymore, have you got the link?


----------



## headbandrocker (May 29, 2009)

Is that with the krusty freedom buckets?


----------

